# to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the rows!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Crash Bandicoot loves to cross the garden by coming right thru the rows and strawberry patch. How do I teach her to be aware of where her feet are?

There are plans on the internet to build a 'ladder' for them to walk over. Would that combined with walking her up and down the rows work?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've never had a dog that wouldn't take the shortest route s/he could navigate. I think you would have better luck teaching the human to build a fence...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the row*










Oh you've never seen me with a hammer. It's far less dangerous to everyone involved if I try to teach her to down the row.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the row*

I fenced in my vegetable/herb garden to keep the dogs out. Although they didn't really bother the plants, I was more concerned with them using it as a bathroom... I found garden/rabbit fencing at the hardware store which worked really well.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

wow, that's an awesome name! Brings back memories of the original game when the franchise was still good!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*








That's not her name. I think it should have been though. She's definitely a 'charge and think later' kinda girl.

She's done very well out in the garden today while I'm planting. I keep telling her Out and Back and now she's going around the edge of the garden to come to me.









tomatoes, celery and peppers are done. Now to go see what else DH brought home and if it was even on the list!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*

Well, I'd say then, if you are unsafe with a hammer, that maybe it is a lost cause EXCEPT - I saw "step in" posts at Tractor Supply last week. (sorry your excuse isn't good any more!)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*

Don't have any recent pictures of my garden but this year I put 2' wire hoop fence around the outside and yelled at the dogs repeatedly to GET OUT OF MY GARDEN! Then I put 1' sections of 12" hoop fence in front of some of the plants that weren't under the protection of a shrub. 

The green wire blends with the plants so I don't see them but Big Fat Foot Puppy sees them. He's careful not to go near them becuase he's gotten his big fat leg stuck in a few of them. 

I was proud of Big Fat Foot today - he has a cone on his head from his neuter on thursday, he was on 75 mg of ACE and a rymadil, yet he remembered NOT to chase his ball past the fence into my garden.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*



> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereWell, I'd say then, if you are unsafe with a hammer, that maybe it is a lost cause EXCEPT - I saw "step in" posts at Tractor Supply last week. (sorry your excuse isn't good any more!)


I don't want to put a fence around my garden. She can easily jump 2' and probably 3'. I'm not putting an eyesore of 4' around the garden. She did fine yesterday with Out and Back so I guess I can figure it out on my own.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*

Out and Back yesterday worked!! I'm finishing planting today and threw her frisbee...and then cringed as I realized the wind took it directly over the tomatoes! She went all the way around the garden like the good girl that she is (yeah right...she's a lunatic!!) to get her frisbee and bring it back to me.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*

You could plant long grasses or bulb plants - tiger lilies, glads etc. I have a bulb garden and my veggie patch has frequent visitors who seem to prefer to poop on the soil rather than the grass. 
Next year I'm edging the entire garden with bulbs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*

That's a thought. I bought marigolds today to keep the bugs and rabbits out. I know it works on bugs but we'll see about the rabbits. My mom told me about that and then I noticed every Amish garden has a thick row of marigolds.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*

I am working on this at my parents' place. Max like to tromp right in the garden and look for what the cats have left behind (yuck!).

I walked him around the perimeter (on leash), and everytime he started to walk in the garden, I told him Out Of The Garden, and then when all four paws were out and he was turned away, I praised him. Then I steered him into the garden and did the same thing. Then I invited him in the garden.....funny, on some sides, he refused the invitation, but on other sides, he started to go in, and I gave him the command and then the praise. 

We walked around some more, and when I directed him to go into the garden, he just stood there, and he wouldn't go in. Yeah! What a good boy! When I left and watched from the house, he still didn't go in. However, I know if something is in the garden that he wants, it may not be reinforced enough for him to avoid the area, as I only worked with him for about 10 minutes. He will learn. My Indy learned when she was younger because she was out there a lot with Dad. Max will take a bit longer though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*

That's pretty much what I did. I didn't walk her around it but she knew the difference between the grass and dirt so I told her out and back. She will sit at the edge and wait for me know. I do let her walk down the row between the strawberries.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*

Sounds like she is a very good girl


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*

When she wants to be. Other times....


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*



> Originally Posted By: Jax08 definitely a 'charge and think later' kinda girl.


 This describes almost every GSD that I have met.











> Originally Posted By: Jax08 tomatoes, celery and peppers are done.


I dont know how I would EVER get Mandi to leave this alone!! I cant even get her to not chase the cats to the top bunk of the futon and then whine at them from down below (she started to try and climb the ladder, so I know it is only a matter of time before we come home and SHE is stuck on top of the top bunk without a clue how to get down and the cats on the floor looking at her in bewilderment). A garden filled with food - Mandalay would think I planted it JUST FOR HER!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: to NOT cross the garden perpendicular to the r*

oh wait till the tomatoes are ripe! she races me out there so she can pick the first one!!


----------

